# Press Release on Trek, Lance and Bontrager



## usa777 (Jul 5, 2008)

Trek released information about Lance today. Check this link out from this shop:

http://bicycletoyandhobby.com/April1News.aspx


----------



## IanChilders (Dec 24, 2008)

April Fools?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Tons of April Fools stuff out there.


----------

